# Band saw mill cutting lumber



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's a video by San Juan Carpentry in Colorado, cutting lumber with a band saw mill. I have a mill just like it, but these guys move a little faster than I do! The mill is a great way to salvage lumber and get exactly the dimensions and type of cut you want.


----------



## BlueMacGyver (Nov 26, 2011)

*Built my own*

Yeah, these manufactured mills are fast, but on the other hand I built mine for 1100 us dollars in 2009. If you are curious here is my video link:

http://youtu.be/mo6gSG3p0Vg










Either way, if you buy one or build one, everyone loves having the power to knock out your own boards!! And thanks for sharing the post.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*welcome Mac*



BlueMacGyver said:


> Yeah, these manufactured mills are fast, but on the other hand I built mine for 1100 us dollars in 2009. If you are curious here is my video link:
> 
> http://youtu.be/mo6gSG3p0Vg
> 
> ...


I've watched your video numerous times and was always impressed by it. It's a great workout for the amount of money invested. They only "disadvantage" is that it 5takes a bit of floor space, but it could be easily disassembled and stored for those times when it's needed for milling.
Nice to see you here. :yes:


----------

